# Aberdeenshire jump instructor?



## Overgrown Pony (31 January 2013)

Hey guys 

Can anyone recommend a good instructor that teaches jumping and is a good confidence giver? Oh and that travels.

The main thing being that they are good for someone lacking confidence. I've not had a chance to jump my new lad and need a kick start. 

Cheers


----------



## NeverSayNever (31 January 2013)

which end of the shire are you?


----------



## Overgrown Pony (31 January 2013)

I'm near Newmachar


----------



## Skipadeedooda (31 January 2013)

Do you want to compete or just get confident jumping for fun? Do you won't someone specifically for jumping or an all round instructor?


----------



## Overgrown Pony (31 January 2013)

I will be doing RC stuff with him. I'm looking to do a bit of everything ie unaffiliated SJ, working hunter, XC, hunter trials/pace, ODE. 

I did all this and more with my last horse before my 2 year break to have my son.

An instructor that does both jumping and flatwork would be ideal. I really need to get a kick up the butt to get started jumping him. I'm just struggling with finding the confidence to get started. I know once I get going we`'ll be fine.


----------



## EmmasMummy (31 January 2013)

I would suggest Niham Meehan (think that's how you spell it).  She is lovely and a real confidence booster!  She also is very good at getting you to get the best out of your horse.


----------



## Overgrown Pony (31 January 2013)

Hey EmmasMummy, I was keen to try Niamh but I thought she only taught flatwork?


----------



## Daytona (31 January 2013)

Niamh does only teach flat work, no jumping at all, she is my instructor.

There is none really that will travel to you, I know of one girl who is just starting out teaching SJ,  she is regular on the BS seen competing up to 1.30's if you would like her details PM me.  She will come to you.


----------



## EmmasMummy (31 January 2013)

Ludoctro said:



			Niamh does only teach flat work, no jumping at all, she is my instructor.

There is none really that will travel to you, I know of one girl who is just starting out teaching SJ,  she is regular on the BS seen competing up to 1.30's if you would like her details PM me.  She will come to you.
		
Click to expand...

Ahh ok.  What about that Duncan guy?  His name has totally escaped me! 

Is there a shortage of instructors up here at the mo?


----------



## Daytona (1 February 2013)

He goes to ladyleys to teach but won't travel to you,  but if you can get to ladyleys then there is also Karon carsen, Steve cruckshank,  if you can get to goval on a Monday is Jen Burnett and every 3 weeks David Harland and monthly at cabin is Andrew Hamilton. 

As I said I know of no one who will come to you bar one guy but you really need to be jumping decent  height BS before he will teach you.  

Only person I can think of is the girl I've mentioned.


----------



## guido16 (1 February 2013)

Try Lorraine Buchan. She might travel to you. 
Pm if you want her number.


----------



## Overgrown Pony (1 February 2013)

Have PMd u guys. Thanks everyone for th info.

It's a difficult one as I need someone that's going to give me confidence and be encouraging, but at the same time not be too soft with me. Iv had an instructor that's barely said a thing apart from "ok come again", then the other one that was basically bullying me into jumping 1m grids on a 5yr old that had barely jumped until I lost my confidence in the horse


----------



## EmmasMummy (1 February 2013)

My friend just told me about a Lucy Hardwick who she has for lessons, my friend is newmachar to so she will come there.


----------



## Skipadeedooda (1 February 2013)

Let us know how you get on, may be a case of just trying a couple to see who you get the most out of. 

Good luck - I want to jump now! lol


----------



## Overgrown Pony (1 February 2013)

Lucy Hardwick teaches at our yard. I didn't realise she does jumping as well as flatwork. I see what th crack is with her. Cheers guys  x


----------



## Britestar (1 February 2013)

The name you are thinking of is Ian Duncan. Why not join a local RC? Most have a variety of trainers coming up.


----------



## Overgrown Pony (1 February 2013)

I am a RC member and love it. Our club training nights don't start up until March and I'm keen to get my butt in gear asap. Also as much as I love club nights there's only so much you can get out of it when it's always different instructors and in a group of 4.


----------



## MagicMelon (6 February 2013)

I'd say the good ones are Andrew Hamilton and Ernest Dillon - they're great, they come up once a month (Andrew does 2 days at Cabin and Ernest 1 day at Ardmedden).  They dont go to you, you have to go to them.  Andrew is also starting to do that NAF 5* training so you could get free BS membership.  I wouldn't consider anyone else personally especially if you want to compete.  But I guess it totally depends what sort of level you're at?

Niamh Meehan is a brilliant flatwork instructor, but Ive never heard of her doing jumping.


----------



## brucea (7 February 2013)

I would counsel against Ian Duncan.


----------



## Emsarr (9 February 2013)

I used to have flatwork and jumping lessons from Julia Gourley when I rode a horse out at Newmachar and I can't fault her at all, but that was 2007/2008 and I've not heard of her recently...


----------



## brucea (9 February 2013)

Yes - haven't seen her for a fair while.


----------



## Emsarr (9 February 2013)

I wonder what happened


----------



## brucea (10 February 2013)

No idea. She was really nice, I liked Julia.


----------



## Emsarr (10 February 2013)

So did I, she was a great confidence giver and pushed you within your boundaries.


----------



## Britestar (21 February 2013)

Julia still teaches at Ladyleys and for local RC's.


----------



## muffinthemule (21 February 2013)

Julia Gourlay! She is fantastic and incredibly sympathetic if u are struggling with confidence but still pushes me just enough so that I'm beaming when we're done! Can't recommend her enough. Does flat and jump and teaches all levels. She is also chairperson of BHS Grampian, travels and is very reasonable £-wise.


----------

